# Home made ! Pics



## Sling31 (7 mo ago)

I look at so many Sling Shots, I just got Aggravated, so just cut one out like I did 60 years ago..Just got the bands yesterday and First shoot today (25feet) 3-Daisy bbs and 3-Airsoft bbs..I also shoot like I did back in 1961, hold the sling shot up right ? I don't Aim just look at the target..I think I'm going to stay with Airsoft BBs..Thanks for Reading


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Welcome. Have fun. There is lots of good advice on the forum and nice people although I have not met any of them.


----------



## Nosferatu (Jul 21, 2021)

Welcome and enjoy the fun!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice looking slingshot, looks like it works for you and that is what counts


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Those bbs can take some practice to get consistent results. But Airsoft pellets are good!
Looks like you are using the Rufus Hussey band attachment - band over the top of the fork and secured front and back. Don't see that one very often.


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Welcome and good for you man! Shooting what you made is a very nice approach to this shooting sport.
So many possibilities!


----------

